# New to froglets help please



## dgibbons1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Im new to raising froglets so i wanted to make sure he is ok. I have three leuc froglets all about a month oow one of them is considerably skinnier then the other two i have attached pictures of the skinny one and one of his brothers. Wanted to make sure he is ok or is i should pull him and put him in his own container to see if hes actually eating. The container they are in has plenty of springtails in it but i have never seen him eat anything. I have seen him make attempts at eating FF but sometimes it looks like he misses. All FF are dusted with rapashy supplements that are only as old as the frogs. 

Please let me know if you think he will be ok or if he needs special attention. 
Thanks


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

It's hard to tell from the photos how skinny it is. If you feel that he is truly lagging behind the others, it can't hurt to separate and see if it starts to put on some weights once alone. Unfortunately some frogs fail to thrive under the best care and were never ment to be.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

In the first pic he does look too skinny. He doesn't look as bad in the other one. If it was me, I'd probably go ahead and move him to his own tub.

One month OOW is very young for a froglet and a lot can happen. Sometimes they simply fail to thrive.


----------



## dgibbons1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Heres a closer picture i know its not the best but im at work and its all i have at the moment. I probably will put him in his own tub to make sure hes eating. Any advice to the setup he should have and how big?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

You want to be able to keep an eye on him, so not too big. They have tubs the size of a shoe box but with higher sides. I like those because the sides are too high for the froglet to make it over the top in a single bound.


----------



## dgibbons1 (Jul 25, 2013)

alright ill pick one up tonight on the way home from work. What about substrate does it need to be sphagnum or abg or leaf litter?? i dont want to stress the little guy out any more then he will be but i want to be able to see him


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Just some damp paper towels is fine, and, maybe something viney that he can hide behind. I put some damp paper towel down flat and then add some crumpled up pieces for hidey spots.


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

dgibbons1 said:


> alright ill pick one up tonight on the way home from work. What about substrate does it need to be sphagnum or abg or leaf litter?? i dont want to stress the little guy out any more then he will be but i want to be able to see him


sphagnum would be best if you have it. Wet paper towels will do until you can get some sphagnum. 

Though some springtails in there with him if you have some, if not, I would try to get some asap. 

Also, make sure you supplement your flies. Feed him in small quantities and feed him often. 5 or 10 flies at the most, once a day, dusted with your supplements. If there are any flies left the next day, try to get them out and get fresh flies in so the frog can get the supplements.

If you have some or can get some, Repashy Bug Burger is great stuff. The springtails will eat it and get gut loaded, the flies will eat it, and if done right, you'll get fly larvae on it. This is an awesome feeding station for thin frogs like this. It's an excellent source of extra nutrients. If you don't have any today, you can use a small piece of fruit. A small slice of banana or a grape cut if half will do fine in a pinch. Long term, get the bug burger!

Keep us posted! 

Brad


----------



## dgibbons1 (Jul 25, 2013)

i have moss and i have FF and Repashy supplements i do not have Bug Burger but have thought about it in the past. I also have plenty of springtails. I will get the little guy all setup and be sure to keep everyone updated. Thanks a ton Hopefully we can get some meat on his bones


----------



## DamianR (Oct 24, 2013)

If you are truly worried about him i would separate him and send some fecals to Dr Fry. He will be able to tell you if he has anything wrong and will also supply any medications if needed. Sometimes these things happen but seems like u really care for the guy ( thank god some people still do) so i would try that approach, that would surely give you more insight on whats wrong. 

good luck i hope he makes it and of course always make sure he has plenty of springs and things to eat without stressing him.


----------



## dgibbons1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Ok so i got home from work with another bin and got it all setup for the guy. He was easy to transport over to because he was hiding in his little hut. He looks a ton better now then he did this morning. I don't know if he ate when no one was looking or what. I have attached more pictures of him. The only concern i have is he can't really climb the sides as well as the others. Even when i put him in this container you can see him trying and he slides right down. Both the others sleep at the top of the bin in a little crack( very annoying when feeding) but hes always on the bottom. Anyway springs are added and 5 FF dusted will make sure hes eating to be on the safe side


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

Good work! Keep us posted.

I wouldn't worry about the climbing. He is weak and doesn't need to spend energy climbing.

I wish you and him the best of luck! Does he / she have a name?

Brad


----------



## dgibbons1 (Jul 25, 2013)

No names yet i was waiting for all the colors and patterns to really appear. Its amazing how much they change. I think thats my favorite part of frogs is the metamorphosis process. Once the colors are all in They will all get names. Two of them have the best personality and im willing to bet once this one feels stronger it will to.


----------



## dgibbons1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Morning update: 
I think one or two of the FF are gone this morning. The good news is he still has his strength climbing all the way to the top of the container to sit in the under-ledge just like the others. So he has strength and i think hes eating. Just wish he would show me. So far so good


----------



## dgibbons1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Update Friday day 5 ish... 

So hes acting much more healthy. Still smaller then the other two. Running around the container climbing and all. He looks still the same size and its really hard to tell if hes eating anything. There are still the same amount of FF but who knows if hes eating the springtails or is just full for the day. Im guessing hes ok and i just need to be patient. Its the hardest part though being patient.


----------



## dgibbons1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Ok its been a week. Still have yet to see him eat but FF are disappearing a couple at a time. Dont know if hes eating them or they are dying. He still looks a little skinny to me but this is my first time with froglets so i dont know if he is normal or not. He is smaller then the other two but who knows if thats normal as well. heres a picture for opinions.


----------

